# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد

## mahdi.marouf

سلام کسی میدونه پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد منطقه دو شهر ابهر چه رتبه ای بر میداره؟...
مرسی

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

کلا پرستاری آزاد باچه رتبه ای میگیره ؟

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام کسی میدونه پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد منطقه دو شهر ابهر چه رتبه ای بر میداره؟...
> مرسی


من میشناسم طرف با 42000کشوری *مازاد آزاد* پرستاری واحد تهران آوورده ولی ابهر اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## Mahdi.T

امروز رفتم واسه ثبت نام
ترمی شده ۴.۵
واقعا این انصافه؟؟؟

----------


## محمدرضا 95

> امروز رفتم واسه ثبت نام
> ترمی شده ۴.۵
> واقعا این انصافه؟؟؟


تازه هرسال درصدی میره بالاتر !!!
خودگردان پرستاری آزاد ترمی 6 تومن

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.T


امروز رفتم واسه ثبت نام
ترمی شده ۴.۵
واقعا این انصافه؟؟؟


کدوم دانشگاه؟!*

----------


## mahdi.marouf

> امروز رفتم واسه ثبت نام
> ترمی شده ۴.۵
> واقعا این انصافه؟؟؟



کدوم شهری؟ رتبت چنده؟

----------


## mahdi.marouf

> من میشناسم طرف با 42000کشوری *مازاد آزاد* پرستاری واحد تهران آوورده ولی ابهر اطلاعی ندارم


به سهمیه چقد میشه؟

----------


## Reza.k

> به سهمیه چقد میشه؟


یادم نمیاد* فکر کنم* حدود 15k گفت

----------


## Mahdi.T

> *
> 
> کدوم دانشگاه؟!*


رشت
۱۶

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> امروز رفتم واسه ثبت نام
> ترمی شده ۴.۵
> واقعا این انصافه؟؟؟


هنوز عملی هاتون شروع نشده. اونا استارت بخوره بیشترم میشه

----------

